

Interview: John McAfee Answers Your Questions - xpop2027
http://beta.slashdot.org/story/200403

======
mindcrime
Very nice. Maybe the best /. interview I've ever read. McAfee may be crazy (or
not, I don't know) but he sure as heck is entertaining. I'd love to sit at a
bar and drink with him sometime.

